# MA EMT-B Written Exam



## TbArbie (Feb 2, 2012)

aggrevated i failed my EMT-B MA written exam by a point!!! help!!!


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2012)

You're going to have to be a bit more specific than that if you want some substantive help. If I recall correctly the test gives you a breakdown on how you did in each section? Which sections do you need work on? Where you adequately rested and fed for the test? 
Just yelling "help I failed!!!!" isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## TbArbie (Feb 2, 2012)

It was the special operations and trauma I had a lot of burn questions. Oh yes I was


----------



## Tigger (Feb 2, 2012)

TbArbie said:


> It was the special operations and trauma I had a lot of burn questions. Oh yes I was



Most people (according to my proctor) struggle with the operations section. As for trauma, that should be one of the easier ones really, a lot of trauma care at the BLS level is just common sense. Go back and reread those sections in your book, get people to quiz you, take practice tests, whatever it takes. No one has a better idea of how you learn than well, you.

Also, if you were borderline on other sections, review those too to make sure you give yourself the best possible chance of getting a high score. It's not a hard test really, you want to excel at, not just pass it.


----------



## bstone (Feb 3, 2012)

Make sure you take the NREMT-B exam. If you ever want to move out of MA and continue to be an EMT-B you'll more likely than not need to be certified by the NREMT. Do it now while the info is fresh on your mind.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Feb 3, 2012)

You can take it three times right?  There is only a small pool of questions so you are bound to see most of those again when you retest.  I have never known anyone who has failed all three times.


----------



## TbArbie (Feb 3, 2012)

Thanks all...I think I was just so nervous, but atleast this time I know what I'm walking into! Major hugs to all of you for the advice


----------



## Tigger (Feb 3, 2012)

bstone said:


> Make sure you take the NREMT-B exam. If you ever want to move out of MA and continue to be an EMT-B you'll more likely than not need to be certified by the NREMT. Do it now while the info is fresh on your mind.



This is very sound advice. The tests are quite similar and you never know when you might end up living outside this great commonwealth.


----------



## rwik123 (Feb 3, 2012)

bstone said:


> Make sure you take the NREMT-B exam. If you ever want to move out of MA and continue to be an EMT-B you'll more likely than not need to be certified by the NREMT. Do it now while the info is fresh on your mind.



Do this. I kicked myself for not taking the nremt. Dealing with tons of BS between two certification groups is frustrating.


----------



## TbArbie (Feb 3, 2012)

well thank you i really appreciate it


----------



## TbArbie (Feb 3, 2012)

bstone said:


> Make sure you take the NREMT-B exam. If you ever want to move out of MA and continue to be an EMT-B you'll more likely than not need to be certified by the NREMT. Do it now while the info is fresh on your mind.



thank you, im again nervous ughhh but i know what im walking into! i think i need a hot shower n bed tonight!


----------

